# IRT Video Clip From The Last MartialTalk Southern Meet And Greet!



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 22, 2008)

Okay over the next few weeks I will have a clip or two that I can put out on my Blog.  This one has multiple IRT teaching segments from the last Meet and Greet!  Enjoy.

http://brianvancise.wordpress.com/2...e-recent-martialtalk-southern-meet-and-greet/


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 22, 2008)

Nice Brian


----------



## MJS (Apr 22, 2008)

Great clip!!


----------



## Lisa (Apr 22, 2008)

Awesome!  And now I know what you all sound like too!


----------



## HG1 (Jun 5, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Pacificshore (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice and a well done Brian   Have to compliment you on your teaching style very at ease, which means putting attendees new to eskrima at ease when trying to absorb new information.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 5, 2008)

Pacificshore said:


> Nice and a well done Brian  Have to compliment you on your teaching style very at ease, which means putting attendees new to eskrima at ease when trying to absorb new information.


 
Thanks Gerry.  I enjoy what I do and want everyone to have a good time and learn.


----------

